# Your Timetable



## opaltiger (Sep 2, 2008)

mostly so I can complain about mine. in a really terrible format because I can't be bothered to make an image (periods are forty-five minutes long, five minute break after each one, starts at eight):

monday: double free, double world lit, double german, homeroom, double chemistry, double biology. at least I can sleep?
tuesday: free, english, maths, double geography. yeah I love tuesday. BUT THEN
wednesday: double maths, biology, double german, double english, free, triple theory of knowledge (don't ask). OH GOD GERMAN HOW I HATE YOU.
thursday: chemistry, _quadruple_ free (plus the main break; I have three hours fifty minutes free. I guess I will go to the cinema or something?), double biology, double geography.
friday: world lit BEFORE THE FIRST LESSON ARGH I HAVE TO BE THERE AT SEVEN TEN WHOSE BRIGHT IDEA WAS THIS ;;, double maths, double free, double chemistry.

tl;dr: I have school until 17:30 twice and I have to be there at 7:10 once ;;


----------



## Eevee (Sep 2, 2008)

monday: work
tuesday: work
wednesday: work
thursday: work
friday: work


----------



## Harlequin (Sep 2, 2008)

The two morning lessons are one and a half hours long, the afternoon lessons are one hour.

Monday: Free, history, lunch, biology, French, chemistry
Tuesday: History, biology, lunch, French, chemistry, free
Wednesday: Biology, French, A2 tutorial, lunch, free, free
Thursday: French, chemistry, lunch, free, free, history
Friday: Chemistry, free, lunch, history, biology, free

Thursdays suck because I have three and hours free. THERE'S NOTHING TO DO :|

And then on Friday I have two and a half hours free. Sucks to be me I guess :(


----------



## Jolty (Sep 2, 2008)

ooh I just got mine today

M: double graphics, double english literature, lunch, double ancient history
T: double english literature, english language, free, lunch, double graphics
W: double ancient history, english language, citizenship, lunch, pe/work
T: double ancient history, double english language, lunch, english lietrature, citizenship
F: double english language, english literature, citizenship, lunch, double graphics

I only have one free :[ would've had 3 if citizenship wasn't a bastard


----------



## Harlequin (Sep 2, 2008)

Frees aren't that fun :( I mean not when you have like three in a row!


----------



## Jolty (Sep 2, 2008)

Harlequin said:


> Frees aren't that fun :( I mean not when you have like three in a row!


If i had 3 in a row I'd probably go into town or something
our school lets us leave the premises in frees lol :B


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 2, 2008)

> our school lets us leave the premises in frees lol :B


our school doesn't care where we are as long as we're at the actual lessons

god I would go mad if I couldn't go anywhere else


----------



## surskitty (Sep 2, 2008)

7:25 to 14:10 school day, Mon-Fri.

Monday - fifty-minute class periods, five minutes between classes, hour for lunch between AP Language and Composition and Fundamentals of Art (shut up I signed up for Painting >:|)
- AP World History; Honours Chemistry; AP Computer Programming 3; Journalism; AP Language and Composition; Fundamentals of Art; Honours Pre-Calculus (uggghh I don't care about your easy maths, school >:|)
Tuesday and Thursday - fifty minutes for AP World, ninety minutes for other classes, ten minute break between 90-minute classes, lunch between last two classes (same general schedule for Wednesday and Friday)
- AP World History; AP Computer Programming 3; AP Language and Composition; Honours Pre-Calc (go die, idiots in required math classes.  >:| why am I in this)
Wednesday and Friday - same times as Tues and Thurs
- AP World History; Honours Chemistry; Journalism; Fundamentals of Art


----------



## Harlequin (Sep 2, 2008)

Jolty said:


> If i had 3 in a row I'd probably go into town or something
> our school lets us leave the premises in frees lol :B





opaltiger said:


> our school doesn't care where we are as long as we're at the actual lessons
> 
> god I would go mad if I couldn't go anywhere else


same

*but there's nothing to do in town :|

*You'd really think it'd have a cinema or something, but no. No dice. It's got nothing. Seriously. I usually just sit in the library because I had library pals last year :B


----------



## Jolty (Sep 2, 2008)

why do so many schools in not-UK start before 8:30
its... insane


----------



## Harlequin (Sep 2, 2008)

It really is. My college starts at nine am. WHICH IS TOO EARLY :( because I have to get up at 6:30 to make that time.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, let's see.

Week 1:
M: English, Graphics, BREAK, Science, LUNCH, ICT, Art
T: Maths, Science, BREAK, French, LUNCH, English, Drama
W: Art, Games, BREAK, Graphics, Drama, LUNCH, ICT, Maths
T: RE, French, BREAK, Drama, LUNCH, Games, Science
F: English, Maths, BREAK, Science, LUNCH, Art, Science
Week 2:
M: English, French, BREAK, Science, LUNCH, Art, Maths
T: Maths, Games, BREAK, Graphics, LUNCH, Science, ICT
W: ICT, Drama, BREAK, Art, Science, LUNCH, English, Graphics
T: French, Science, BREAK, Games, LUNCH, English, Maths
F: ICT, Graphics, BREAK, French, LUNCH, RE, Drama

Starting tomorrow D:


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 2, 2008)

> W: Art,* Games*, BREAK, Graphics, Drama, LUNCH, ICT, Maths


what


----------



## Harlequin (Sep 2, 2008)

Physical education opal


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 2, 2008)

Harlequin said:


> Physical education opal


then why don't they CALL it PE


----------



## Zeph (Sep 2, 2008)

Because it's not PE, it's just our weekly two hours of sport.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 2, 2008)

HAHA YOU STILL HAVE TO DO PE

Monday!
Double computing, History, English, Maths, Art

Tuesday! 
Maths, Computing, History, Double English, Art

Wednesday!
Art, History, Computing, English, double Maths

Thursday!
Double History, Art, English, Computing, Maths

Friday!
Double art, Computing, History, Maths, English

\o/


----------



## CNiall (Sep 2, 2008)

Because my school's obnoxious and has a two-week timetable (also, thank Christ for early GCSE options--screw you, art, music, D.T., although cutting out P.E. would have been more than welcome)

Week 1:
Monday - geography, Spanish, chemistry, history, French
Tuesday - biology, P.E., maths, chemistry, French
Wednesday - English, history, I.T., physics, biology
Thursday - geography, physics, Latin, English, Spanish
Friday - biology, history, maths, PE., physics

Week 2
Monday - I.T., maths, Spanish, geography, Latin
Tuesday - R.S. (ugh), Latin, P.E., I.T., citizenship (also ugh)
Wednesday - physics, P.E., English, history, chemistry
Thursday - Spanish, English, geography, French, maths
Friday - I.T., Latin, French, chemistry, biology

Break falls between the second and third lessons; lunch falls between the third and fourth lessons.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 2, 2008)

CNiall said:


> Thursday - geography, physics, *Latin, English, Spanish*


so i herd u liek langwiges?


----------



## CNiall (Sep 2, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> so i herd u liek langwiges?


Surprise surprise!


----------



## Zeph (Sep 2, 2008)

And yet you still go on and on about how bad it is that I'm learning Greek. How ironic.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 2, 2008)

School starts at 8:30 and ends at 15:20 or 16:10 PM.

Monday: French, double Dutch, physics, biology, Portuguese, PE, free.
Tuesday: English, double Portuguese, chemistry, history, geography, maths, free.
Wednesday: double maths, chemistry, english, art. (hurrah for mid-week short day)
Thursday: French, art, Dutch, maths, geography, history, PE, free.
Friday: Portuguese, Dutch, free, French, ethics (my religion replacement), physics, biology, English.

I'm so glad most of my days end with a free hour because that means I get to go home at 3:20 instead of 4:10  (yeesss)


----------



## CNiall (Sep 2, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> And yet you still go on and on about how bad it is that I'm learning Greek. How ironic.


Do I tell everybody that I'm learning French/Spanish/Latin when the chance presents itself or spout fragments of French/Spanish/Latin for the sake of it?


----------



## Harlequin (Sep 2, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> then why don't they CALL it PE


PE is the name of a GCSE option; games is the name of mandatory sport.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 2, 2008)

CNiall said:


> Do I tell everybody that I'm learning French/Spanish/Latin when the chance presents itself


No, and neither do I.



CNiall said:


> or spout fragments of French/Spanish/Latin for the sake of it?


See above.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 2, 2008)

I have the same seven classes Mondays to Fridays beginning at the hellishly early time of 7:15 AM and each lasting about 40/50 minutes. Yeah. Here they are:

1st Period: Anatomy. I always nearly fall asleep during this one.

2nd Period: Aiding. What I do basically is that I'm the school librarian's assistant and I get community service hours for this. (Because gah, you need to do some of those to graduate from this school. Suckish.)

3rd Period: Spanish I. Just there to improve my writing skills, really.

4th Period: Geometry. Nearly fall asleep during this one too. I'm not the math and science type, nope.

5th Period: AP Language and Composition. (English) Cool, because it's the only class I have with my friend. Also, we have lunch during this same period and we have the same lunches, so we can eat together too~ (There are two lunch periods here. Half of the school goes to lunch during first lunch whilst the other half goes to their normal 5th period. And then they swap, with the half that hadn't had lunch yet going to go have it and the other half going to class.)

6th Period: AP US History. Funny teacher~

7th Period: AP Psychology. Also funny teacher~


----------



## Stormecho (Sep 2, 2008)

1st Period: Drama. (Fweee, though I'm the only girl)

2nd: Lunch. >>

3rd: Math (...meh, not expecting high marks, but quadratic equations are fun)

4th: History! =D

5th: English. Also awesome.


----------



## Espeon (Sep 2, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> No, and neither do I.


It's hard to believe this.

Handwriting thread: There's greek there. Hmm, now that's an opportunity to present greek, isn't it?

There's even greek in your usertitle.

I don't really see how you can say that you don't use greek at every opportunity you can, as it's clear you do.

I haven't recieved my timetable yet. I'll post it when I get it.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 2, 2008)

Handwriting thread: Yes, there is. That's 1.

Usertitle: This is a place to sort of personalise your postbit, isn't it? I chose to presonalise it with Greek. that's 2.

Oh... look. Twice.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 2, 2008)

> (Because gah, you need to do some of those to graduate from this school. Suckish.)


you have no idea how much worse it could be. IB has ridiculous requirements for community service.


----------



## Espeon (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, there was the "I'm learning greek thread", the "Greek pokémon names thread"... Need I go on?


----------



## Zeph (Sep 2, 2008)

1: That was when i first started. I was happy about it. I'm sorry for enjoying something.
2: Yes, so? I wanted to, y'know, apply the language to something else I'm interested in.

And yes, please go on. I want to see what other examples you have.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 2, 2008)

Well you posted a message in greek in the voice thread i guess but i don't really care either way, just saying :v


----------



## Zeph (Sep 2, 2008)

I think that was once, actually. Either way, so what? I can speak the language, so I do. It's not like I'm going "OOH HAY GUYS LOOKY HERE I CAN SPEAK/WRITE THIS LOOK AT/READ/LISTEN TO MEEEEE!"


----------



## PichuK (Sep 2, 2008)

Mon: English, Social Science, break, maths, assembly, lunch, dance, health
tue:french, science, english, break, cooking/materials tech, lunch, Social sci, german
wed: Social sci, math, break, science, english, lunch, music, pe
thur: music, cooking/materials tech, break, english, assembly, lunch, dance, health
fri: Social sci, science, break, math, french, lunch, german, pe

For the first half the year, replace dance with ICT and music with Art.


----------



## Espeon (Sep 2, 2008)

It's not the fact you're learning Greek, it's the fact that you spread it around so often, that it's like being on a Greek forum. </overemphasis>

If you want to learn greek, that's fine. Enjoy it. Don't force it on us, as not everyone has the patience to put up with greek in 66% of your posts. That is all on the matter now.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Sep 2, 2008)

WHY DO I HAVE MATHS 4 TIMES? At least there's only 1 PE.
Just in case...
PSE = Personal & Social Education
RME = Religious & Moral Education

Monday:
Physics, Computing, Graphics, English, PSE, Maths
Tuesday:
Computing, Maths, Geography, Art, Biology, English
Wednesday:
Biology, Physics, Maths, Graphics, PE, Art
Thursday:
Physics, Maths, Computing, RME, Art, Geography
Friday:
Graphics, English, Biology, Geography

There's also a shiny little gold star I found and stuck in my planner just because.


----------



## spaekle (Sep 2, 2008)

My school is an a 'three-day rotating modular schedule' or whatever other fancy name they have for it now. Basically, we have A, B, and C schedules. The first day is A-day, the second B-day, the third C-day, the fourth A-day again, and so on. In case that's confusing or something.

Edit: School day is from 7:45 AM to 3:09 PM. There are nine 43-minute periods each day with five minutes in between. Everyone has at least oen period of offtime fifth, sixth, or seventh to eat lunch.

A-DAY : Art III, CompSci, offtime, Earth Science, offtime, offtime, AP US History, English, Geometry

B-DAY : Earth Science, CompSci, Geometry, Art III, offtime, offtime, offtime, English, AP US History.

C-DAY : Art III, Earth Science, CompSci, offtime, offtime, English, offtime, Geometry, AP US History.

I haven't really had school long enough to determine which schedule I like the best, but I have lots of offtime with friends every day. It's all good. I really wish I had at least one off period first or last, though. Then I could come late or leave early. :C

For the record, today was a B-day. :>


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 2, 2008)

I haven't got mine yet, and won't for another month (I don't start till the 20th, and then I've got Fresher's week), but I'm going to tell you all the modules I've picked so I don't feel left out :D

Sociology
Introducation to criminology
People and Animals
Social Policy 1: The youth & the family
Social Policy 2: Crime & the family
Human anthropology

(that's over the course of two semesters and makes up 120 credits overall :D)


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 2, 2008)

My school has an odd schedule, considering it's a Private Catholic school. School starts at 8:30 and ends at 3:00. And of course I live 45 minutes away from school so add the long drive and I'm normally gone from 7:30 to 4:00, on a good day when I don't have to stay at someone's house.

Monday: English/Literature, Algebra, Religion (@_@ So long...), Mass Preparation (Seriously), Mass (Longness), Study Hall, Physical Science
Tuesday & Thursday: English/Literature, Algebra, Religion, American History, Study Hall, Physical Science
Wednesday: English/Literature, Algebra, Religion, American History, P.E / Art, Choir (NO!!)
Friday: English/Literature, Algebra, Religion, American History, Campus...Services (Cleaning up the school, doing all sorts of long, annoying, tedious crap), Physical Science

Add a five minute break between each class, lunch between American History and Study Hall, plus both assemblies and you have my long week.

I could do without the Physical Science, Mass, Campus Services, Religion, and Choir.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 2, 2008)

My school employs a simple two-day block system. So, 4 classes one day, 4 other classes the next.

'A' day:
Nutrition Food Science: It's a class wherein one learns about food. And cooking. And we cook. Best class to have in the morning.
Web Design: We learn how to make websites.
Principles of Marketing: We learn about marketing.
English: Literature, writing, etc. I hate this class, but that's nothing new. I hate my teacher, somewhat new, I've only had one other insufferable English/language arts teacher in my life.

'B' day:
Algebra II: Easy-ish enough.
Theatre Tech: Simple class where we do all the prep and backstage work for theatre productions. A lot of manual labor involved.
Chemistry: Self-explainitory, the teacher is cool.
Business Management: We learn about business.

I have 3 classes in computer rooms. If not for the oppressive blind filter on internet access, this would totally rule. Instead, it kinda rules.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 2, 2008)

Our school is obnoxious and has A Day, B Day, C Day, and etc. until F Day instead of just basing things around days of the week. Why they feel the need to have six days instead of five, I have no idea. Anyway: 

A Day: Art, Math, Advisory, Science, Chinese, Lunch, Language Arts, Social Studies, Band
B Day: Art, Math, Advisory, Science, Chinese, Lunch, Language Arts, Social Studies, Gym
C Day: Double Math, Assembly, Double Chinese, Lunch, Double Language Arts, Band
D Day: Double Art, activity period*, Double Science, Lunch, Double Social Studies, Gym
E Day: Art, Math, Advisory, Science, Chinese, Lunch, Language Arts, Social Studies, Band
F Day: Art, Math, Advisory, Science, Chinese, Lunch, Language Arts, Social Studies, Gym



*something stupid that for some reason someone at the school thought was a good idea


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 2, 2008)

This alphabet-day system is completely foreign to me.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 2, 2008)

I know. D:

Honestly, a six-day rotation instead of a five-day rotation? What difference could it possibly make?


----------



## Negrek (Sep 2, 2008)

M/F:

8:00 - 8:50 AM: Organic Chemistry I
12:20 - 1:10 PM: Chinese III

T:

8:30 - 10:45 AM: Zoology
11:00 - 12:15 AM: Literary Analysis
2:00 - 5:50 PM: Organic Chemistry I Lab

W:

8:00 - 8:50 AM: Organic Chemistry I
12:20 - 1:10 PM: Chinese III
7:00 - 8:40 PM: Honors Biology Seminar

Th: 

8:30 - 10:45 AM: Zoology
11:00 - 12:15 AM: Literary Analysis


----------



## Flora (Sep 3, 2008)

My schedule(not like anyone cares) :

Monday & Friday:

1st: Music Major (yep, Music Major.  I can sing. ^^) 2nd: Algebra 1 (Teacher seems okay) 3rd: Theology 1 (so I go to a Catholic school. Big deal.  And the teacher rocks.) 4th: Lunch (AT 10:00 IN THE MORNING) 5th: English 1 (teacher amuses me) 6th: Bio (teacher is nice) 7th: World Civ (I LOVE THIS CLASS) 8th: Latin 1 (it has mythology in it. *satisfied)

Tues and Wed:

All same except for first, which is PE (why must they cram all our lockers into one row?)

Thurs: All same except for 1st, which is Health (seems okay)


----------



## Zhorken (Sep 3, 2008)

Semester 1:
08:15 - 09:35 - AMG3O/4M-01 (twelfth grade guitar; mixed with the eleventh grade class) - teacher is great
09:40 - 10:55 - FEF/FIF4UX-01 (twelfth grade university preparation immersion and extended immersion French; I'm extended -- i.e. I started immersion in grade seven as opposed to kindergarten) - teacher could be better but is fairly _easy_ so
10:55 - 12:05 - lunch
12:10 - 13:25 - MHF4UX-01 (twelfth grade university preparation functions) - teacher is great
13:30 - 14:45 - ENG3U1-02 (eleventh grade university preparation English) - teacher could be better but is pretty good

Semester 2:
08:15 - 09:35 - CLN4U1-02 (twelfth grade university preparation Canadian law) - never met the teacher
09:40 - 10:55 - MCV4U1-01 (twelfth grade university preparation calculus and vectors) - never met the teacher
10:55 - 12:05 - lunch
12:10 - 13:25 - CLU3M1-01 (eleventh grade Canadian law; I thought I needed this for the twelfth-grade one, but I'm not sure; if not, I'll drop it in February) - never met the teacher
13:30 - 14:45 - ENG4U1-06 (twelfth grade university preparation English) - teacher patronizes everyone (not on purpose; he's just a bubbly teletubby guy) but expects a lot.  fuck.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 3, 2008)

first trimester:
9th Social Studies -- had to take this damn class because my old school didn't have it, jesus fucking christ i hate freshmen. they are the scum of the earth.
US World History -- meh
Geometry -- worst fucking teacher ever. she's the kind of old woman that thinks technology is evil and that you should FUCKING WRITE OUT HUGE EXPONENTIATIONS INSTEAD OF USING OUR CALCULATORS. *YOU DO NOT DESERVE TO TEACH*.
English -- meh leaning towards good
German -- i should love this class but i just can't, i hate the people and the teacher and everything
Biology -- annoying ego-high teacher and obnoxious students

fuck my school


----------



## Zyn (Sep 3, 2008)

7:20 to 14:30. I hate getting up so early ;_;

1st: Physics
2nd: English III
3rd: Web Mastering
4th: Geometry
5th: Digital Graphics and Animation
6th: US History
7th: Drawing III

It's kinda awesome I guess. This year's gonna be hella easy, in any case.

bleh


----------



## Ramsie (Sep 3, 2008)

We Start at 7:35 and end at 14:35. My school is on block scheduling where we have four classes day A and then four classes day B. Only we call them "Purple Day" and "Gold Day" to make them more exciting and school spirited.

Purple day
*Band:* I love band. It's just awesome. 
*Biology:* I do not like this class. It's very boring as we haven't really gotten anywhere beyond Experimental Design.
*French II:* When I went to summer school when I was younger and took French, this teacher was the teacher. She's cool and I like her. The class is fun too, unlike last year.
*Lunch:* I have lunch in the middle of this class. I don't really have any of my friends in this lunch shift so I just sit wherever I feel comfortable around the people.
*Psychology I:* The teacher is really funny and I like the subject. Other than that, not much to comment on.

Gold Day
*AP World History:* I like this class despite the amount of work it will no doubt entail. Still I like it. The teacher seems passionate about the subject he is teaching, which is always refreshing to see.
*Gifted English:* This class can be fun. It's the same people I've had the past couple of years, only our numbers are decreasing. I can like English, but it's not my favorite class.
*Personal Finance:*This class is pretty boring. I read when I can. 
*Lunch:* I have lucnh in the middle of Personal Finance. This is the lunch shift I have with all my friends this semester. Next semester, I won't :(
*Algebra II:* I like this class. It's usually easy to focus in and I like the subject.


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 3, 2008)

:D

Quarter 1:

Block A - Math 30 Pure
Block B - Life Skills (Normally given to those who likely won't graduate, and as such need work experience. In my case, I am being forced to take it because my parents think I will somehow die in a week if I lived on my own/I am having problems finding a part time job >.>)
Lunch
Block C - Social Studies 30
Block D - Religion 35

Quarter 2

Same thing, except Blcok D is Finances instead. With the best teacher ever, Mr. Kramer! Think of Furret and Altmer. Now think of them as one snarky teacher who has a smart ass remark for everything a student may say :D

Quarter 3

Block A - Life Skills godfuckingdamnitgrblgcktgahg! Oh well. At least the point of it is to teach me about holding a job. :3 I get to walk dogs :D
Block B - Art 30
Lunch
Block C - ELA 30-1
Block D - Chemistry 30

Quarter 4

Same thing


----------



## Zeph (Sep 3, 2008)

Espeon said:


> Don't force it on us


I don't try to force it on anyone :/



Espeon said:


> as not everyone has the patience to put up with greek in 66% of your posts. That is all on the matter now.


Extreme over exaggeration, much?

I hate how basically every time I talk to CNiall on any thread, it turns into a debate about Greek. Somehow or other.


----------



## Jolty (Sep 3, 2008)

Zyn said:


> 1st: Physics
> 2nd: English III
> 3rd: Web Mastering
> 4th: Geometry
> ...


that timetable is SO RAD, despite geometry
seriously man where's your school ;^;



Furretsu said:


> 9th Social Studies -- had to take this damn class because my old school didn't have it, jesus fucking christ i hate freshmen. they are the scum of the earth.


I would've said "YOU WERE ONE LAST YEAR" buuuut last year I was in 10th grade and I loathed the 9th graders too


----------



## CNiall (Sep 3, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I hate how basically every time I talk to CNiall on any thread, it turns into a debate about Greek. Somehow or other.


Uh, you started it here?


----------



## Zeph (Sep 3, 2008)

I know. I was just saying that it's sad.


----------



## CNiall (Sep 3, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I know. I was just saying that it's sad.


I find that anyone's right to complain is void when that person starts what they are complaining about but whatever


----------



## Minish (Sep 3, 2008)

Monday: Maths, English, Science, Geography, I.T.
Tuesday: French, Business Studies, I.T., English, Science
Wednesday: Maths, Geography, I.T., French, Business Studies
Thursday: Science, English, Food Studies, Maths, P.E.
Friday: R.E/P.S.H.E., Food Studies, Maths, English, Geography

Not sure what each of the Sciences are but apparently I didn't get moved up like they said I would. Thanks, teachers. Thanks~ Now I can't get higher than a C ever. ^________^

P.S.H.E. is 'Skills for Working Life' from now on apparently. Great...
Only one hour of P.E. a week? @.@ I hate year eleven.

From what I can see, having only had three lessons so far, it looks like the Best Day crown has been passed on from Tuesday (which was legendary) to Thursday (which is reasonable). Seems to be a fair mix this time of good and bad each day. Although yet again my Wednesdays are utter rubbish.


----------



## Fredie (Sep 3, 2008)

This is mine





I have break after lesson 2 each day and lunch after lesson 3 except on a Wednesday where I have lunch after lesson 4...


----------



## Espeon (Sep 4, 2008)

The point is, this ISN'T a greek forum. If you want to speak greek, go and join a greek forum.

As for my timetable:
Week 1:
Monday: Maths, Chemistry, Critical Thinking, Free, Biology.
Tuesday: Maths, Free, Free, Physics, Physics.
Wednesday: Physics, Biology, Chemistry, Free, PE.
Thursday: Physics, Chemistry, Free, Maths AS, Free.
Friday: Biology, Physics, Maths AS, Chemistry, Biology.

Week 2:
Monday: Maths AS, Chemistry, Free, Critical Thinking, Biology.
Tuesday: Chemistry, Free, Free, Physics, Physics.
Wednesday: Biology, Biology, Chemistry, Free, PE.
Thursday: Physics, Chemistry, Free, Maths AS, Free.
Friday: Biology, Physics, Free, Chemistry, Biology.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 4, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> so i herd u liek langwiges?


"Hello, is that Kettle? This is the pot. You're black." xD


----------



## Zeph (Sep 4, 2008)

Espeon said:


> The point is, this ISN'T a greek forum. If you want to speak greek, go and join a greek forum.


Wait.

What?

So, because this is an English-based website, no-one is allowed to use a single word of any other language here. Oh, I see. Thanks for clearing that up for me.

And don't reply with something like 'You speak more than a single word', because you were able to come up with, what, four examples?

Now I'd like to end this potential flame-war before it begins, so can we please just... y'know, drop the whole matter?


----------



## Renteura (Sep 4, 2008)

My classes are on an A/B Day schedule.

A Day:

7:45-8:35 English
8:35-9:25 Reading
9:25-10:15 Math
10:15-10:45 LUNCH :D
10:45-11:35 Gym
11:35-12-25 Science
12:25-1:15 World Cultures
1:15-2:00 World Music

B Day:

7:45-8:35 English
8:35-9:25 Reading
9:25-10:15 Math
10:15-10:45 LUNCH :D
10:45-11:35 Health
11:35-12-25 Science
12:25-1:15 World Cultures
1:15-2:00 Art


----------



## CNiall (Sep 4, 2008)

(maybe I'm just strange but I have more than enough people obsessed with languages no-one around them gives a fuck about so it grates on me more than a bit. anyway)

I've noticed that the days that would be pretty good have P.E. stamped on them (which in my school is mostly football--but I hate all of the other sports I've tried so far so anything else wouldn't be much better; football just happens to be particularly bad). That said, none of my days are particularly bad, unlike last year (thank you GCSE options).

Renteura: reading lesson? what?


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 4, 2008)

CNiall said:


> Renteura: reading lesson? what?


as far as I can tell, schools think eleven year olds can't have English lit. so they have Reading instead.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 5, 2008)

2 Week timetable.

Week 1
Monday: I.T., German, P.E., Maths, Biology, Latin (as an extra subject after school)
Tuesday: Physics, French, English, Geography, R.E.
Wednesday: Science (not sure which one), Welsh, Maths, German, English
Thursday: Welsh, I.T., French, Physics, Science (probably chemistry)
Friday: Welsh, Geography, English, Maths, Chemistry

Week 2
Monday: I.T., German, P.E., Science (not sure which one), Biology, Latin (see above)
Tuesday: Biology, French, English, Geography, R.E.
Wednesday: Chemistry, Welsh, Maths, German, English
Thursday: Welsh, I.T., French, Physics, Assembly/Latin if the assembly isn't important
Friday: Welsh, Geography, English, Maths, Chemistry


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 6, 2008)

Finally got my schedule for first quarter. Lessee here.

Monday, 12:00 - 13:50: Drawing
" 14:00 - 15:50: 2D Design
Wednesday, 12:00 - 15:40: Drawing
Friday, 8:00 - 11:50: Intro to Design
" 12:00 - 3:40: 2D Design

Ffffuck I need to be there at _eight_ on Friday and some of those classes are hella long, but overall I approve. :D Go art school.


----------



## Espeon (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm not the type to start a flame war over such a trivial matter. To be perfectly honest though, it'd probably be more beneficial to you anyway if you went and joined a greek forum. Some of us are annoyed at your many references to greek, and just because I could only be bothered to find four doesn't mean the evidence isn't there.

And no, I'm not going to draw the "you've said more than one word card." I'm going to say this; You've probably written a greek essay by now.

You'd be unhappy if someone started going around constantly saying something you don't like. Please, just stop before you cause any more arguements over the matter.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 6, 2008)

Espeon said:


> I'm not the type to start a flame war over such a trivial matter. To be perfectly honest though, it'd probably be more beneficial to you anyway if you went and joined a greek forum. Some of us are annoyed at your many references to greek, and just because I could only be bothered to find four doesn't mean the evidence isn't there.


I'm _nowhere near_ fluent, so don't assume I am. If I joined a Greek-based forum, I'd die. And please, I won't believe you until someone gives me more examples.



Espeon said:


> And no, I'm not going to draw the "you've said more than one word card." I'm going to say this; You've probably written a greek essay by now.


...See above.



Espeon said:


> You'd be unhappy if someone started going around constantly saying something you don't like. Please, just stop before you cause any more arguements over the matter.


Yes, I would, but the point is, it's _not constant_. And I believe I suggested we stop anyway?


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 6, 2008)

I don't get why everyone get annoyed by Castform's Greek-ness.
It's not like it comes up every day.

In the few months that the forums have been re-opened I've only seen him talk about it thrice.


----------



## Espeon (Sep 6, 2008)

I didn't mean stop arguing, I meant to stop spewing greek over TCoD! D:


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Sep 6, 2008)

M: Double Chemistry, Further Maths, English Literature, private study
T: Religious Education, private study, English Literature, double Further Maths
W: Double English Literature, PHSE, double Further Maths
T: Double Further Maths, Religious Education, double Chemistry
F: PHSE, Further Maths, private study, double Religious Edication

Lessons are an hour each. Break is between second and third lessons, lunch between three and four. "Private study" is a fancy word for a free period, and PHSE is Personal, Health and Social Education. And yes, I do have eight lessons of Further Maths a week, and yes, I do have Further Maths every day of the school week. The timetable is on a two week system ('A' and 'B' week), but the only difference on my timetable is that RE and the free lesson are switched around pon a Tuesday morning.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 6, 2008)

Espeon said:


> I didn't mean stop arguing, I meant to stop spewing greek over TCoD! D:


Read Murkrow's post. And all of mine, for that matter. _It has happened three, maybe four, or five at the most, times._


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 6, 2008)

if people are pointing it out then it's too much


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 6, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> if people are pointing it out then it's too much


unless those people just want to be confrontational, but I'm sure no one on tCoD does.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 6, 2008)

shut up you stupid faggot


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 6, 2008)

I wasn't actually talking about you :(


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 6, 2008)

i know :)


----------



## Mercury (Sep 7, 2008)

I think I might learn Greek when I'm older, later on in the school.
Okay then:
Monday
D.T. (Double period)
Break
R.S.
English
French
Lunch
History
Latin
Maths

Tuesday
P.E.
Maths
Break
French
Music
Latin
Lunch
English
Art (Double Period)

Wednesday
Music
Maths
Break
Physics (Double Period)
Geography
Lunch
History
French 
English

Thursday
Biology (Double Period)
Drama
Break
English
Maths
Lunch
Games (Triple Period)

Friday
R.S.
Latin
Break
Geography
Chemistry (Double Period)
Lunch
Friday Afternoon Activities (Which is normally cool stuff and its a Double Period)


----------

